# Jumping Spider



## wayne the pain (Oct 10, 2003)

*pale spider*

hi pale spider i see you keep a jumping spider can you tell us more about it maybe even some pics was thinking of getting some P regius


----------



## Palespider (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey is that Starky? Love that game 

I don't have my digital camera right now, my sister borrowed it. But, I can tell you she's a cool little booger. Active, eats tons, and is real fun to watch stalk her prey. 

I really love how they watch you and lift their cephalothorax up to look around. 

She laid eggs twice when I found her, and they both dried up. I figured I would keep her at ambient humidity since that's where I found her, but it was a mistake. 

Very interesting spider though. 

Jim B.


----------



## Telson (Oct 16, 2003)

Jumpers are the coolest. I watch one the other day try to raid an orb weavers web. Launched herself like a dart at a bulls eye trying to nail the little orb weaver, but the orb weaver was quick enough to drop out of its web just in time to be missed and returned later when the jumper had left.


----------

